# Which one would you pick?



## MrH (Feb 5, 2013)

If the only type of bullets you could use were FMJ, which one would you choose? A 9mm (128grains), a .40 (180grains) or a .45 (230grains). I will use it as my duty pistol (police force). The service gives us H&K USP compact 9mm which is not a good gun for me (I have large hands) and I am seriously thinking of bying a gun. I am pretty good with the 9mm because I have fired several rounds but I recently shot with a glock 22 gen 3 and I really liked it. It does have a snapier recoil which is noticable at double taps but nothing I can't get used to with enough practice. In case I get the G22 I will change the spring with a double spring by DMP.

Before you post, let me tell you that gun laws are VERY strict in Greece, even for us police officers. The state barely covers us in case a civilian gets shot or even hurt by a bullet that bounced off a wall or any surface for that reason.

Even if we shoot a bad guy who is carrying a gun and the bullet(s) penetrates him and hits a civilian, we're still going to prison.

Thanks in advance for your replies!

PS: No other bullets are available here, just the ones that I've mentioned!.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

We used to carry Sig P229 .45acp & I loved it... my new deartment used .40 Glocks (Gen 3). I liked the Sig better and actually think the recoil is less... Sig is MUCH heavier though. Beretta 92 series is a good choice as well as Caracal-F series.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TAPnRACK said:


> We used to carry Sig P229 .45acp & I loved it... my new deartment used .40 Glocks (Gen 3). I liked the Sig better and actually think the recoil is less... Sig is MUCH heavier though. Beretta 92 series is a good choice as well as Caracal-F series.


You mean Sig 220, right?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, your correct... been a few years since I've carried the Sig. It was the P220.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Beretta 96...... .40


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

128 grain in 9mm is not too common here in the US. I do not know the performance or tendencies of the 128 grain FMJ in 9mm in which you refer. I do know that the 9mm 124 grain Nato round is quite effective. The 9mm Nato round has a tendency to yaw or keyhole in soft targets and has impressive penetration in hard targets. The .45 FMJ does not have a tendency to yaw in soft targets but leaves a .45 cal hole. I like the idea that most 40 cal FMJ rounds have flat noses and leave good size holes. Out of the choices above not knowing the ballistic characteristics of the 128 grain 9mm, I'd go with the pistol that had the most capacity in either .40 cal or .45. I would choose 17 to 18 rounds of 9mm nato over the .40 cal or .45 cal if that were an option. Below is a vid of a non professional test, but the yaw effect of the 9mm Nato round corresponds w/ other more formal tests using this round which is very consistent on how the 9mm Nato round performs. Most importantly is the pistol that you shoot the best over caliber.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm still picturing myself as a police officer in Greece, chasing a bad guy and he shoots at me.

I fire back, stopping the bad guy, and somehow injure an innocent person in the process, and I'm looking at going to prison for it. 

Somehow, all the talk about what caliber to use doesn't seem all so important anymore. :watching:


----------



## MrH (Feb 5, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I'm still picturing myself as a police officer in Greece, chasing a bad guy and he shoots at me.
> 
> I fire back, stopping the bad guy, and somehow injure an innocent person in the process, and I'm looking at going to prison for it.
> 
> Somehow, all the talk about what caliber to use doesn't seem all so important anymore. :watching:


You can't even fire back at them if they have their back turned on you and run towards a different direction. In this case you can only shoot them if they turn their head to see where you are so they can shoot at you again.

The above are just some of the reasons I want to leave from first responders (motorcycle) and go to what you call SWAT. This kind of laws don't apply to them. Their order is either arrested or dead.


----------



## MrH (Feb 5, 2013)

denner said:


> 128 grain in 9mm is not too common here in the US. I do not know the performance or tendencies of the 128 grain FMJ in 9mm in which you refer. I do know that the 9mm 124 grain Nato round is quite effective. The 9mm Nato round has a tendency to yaw or keyhole in soft targets and has impressive penetration in hard targets. The .45 FMJ does not have a tendency to yaw in soft targets but leaves a .45 cal hole. I like the idea that most 40 cal FMJ rounds have flat noses and leave good size holes. Out of the choices above not knowing the ballistic characteristics of the 128 grain 9mm, I'd go with the pistol that had the most capacity in either .40 cal or .45. I would choose 17 to 18 rounds of 9mm nato over the .40 cal or .45 cal if that were an option. Below is a vid of a non professional test, but the yaw effect of the 9mm Nato round corresponds w/ other more formal tests using this round which is very consistent on how the 9mm Nato round performs. Most importantly is the pistol that you shoot the best over caliber.
> 
> 9mm VS .45 ACP FMJ - YouTube


I don't think 4 grains can make a big difference. I can choose between 19 rounds for a 9mm (mag extension), 17 rounds for a .40 (mag extension) and 13 rounds for a 0.45 ACP

In my case, all three are Glocks. I would buy a heavier weapon like a sig or a beretta if only I could afford them (unless I buy a used gun). Pistols here are VERY expensive. Possibly twice the price you guys pay to get them, maybe even more.


----------

